
Virus or Anxiety? The importance of mental health during the Covid-19 crisis - ithakaproject
http://www.mindspa.me/2019/03/coronavirus-or-anxiety/
======
ithakaproject
If anyone is interested in a free psychological support program during the
coronavirus lockdown:

\- Download the app 'Mindspa':
[http://onelink.to/7w9cpv](http://onelink.to/7w9cpv)

\- Search the course 'Plaid' and unlock it with code: NIKA-BOOK-TOUR

